# What's a good beginner song to learn for guitar?



## Lemoncholic (Jul 21, 2011)

When I mean beginner, I've been playing for about 4 days sort of. I want a song to work towards learning but I lack any sort of skill whatsoever at the moment.

I have been thinking something like Kiss me by Sixpence none the richer or Torn by Natalie Imbruglia and I'm not sure wuite how difficult they would be.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Askari_Nari (Jul 21, 2011)

Kiss Me uses a capo (if you don't know what this is, it's a plastic device that holds down all the strings at a particular fret, raising the pitch of the notes and therefore the pitch of the chords you play), so unless you have one you shouldn't try that song and Torn has a lot of chord switches and can be difficult for beginners. I'm not saying you shouldn't try these songs, but be prepared and be VERY patient (this goes for any song you try to learn). The Beatles have some good songs with simple chord progressions. Eleanor Rigby can be played with just two chords, an Em and a C, Yellow Submarine is another simple one.

I don't know if this would be something you'd be interested in musically, but Nirvana songs are usually pretty easy, try some of those to get acquainted with power chords. Also, Foo Fighters also have some good songs that aren't too difficult, but they could be a little difficult.

Also, if you don't how, learn to read guitar tabs. Once you've learned this try looking up some songs with some riffs, like Come as You Are by Nirvana or Day Tripper by The Beatles. Also, try looking up videos on YouTube of how to play songs.

EDIT: Also, Follow Me by Uncle Kracker might be one you should look up, just remember to have patience and if the riff is too difficult, just play the chords. And don't worry about the solo or solos in any songs, those might be a little too difficult and they aren't all that necessary.


----------

